# Not there yet, but almost



## Davide (Jan 29, 2004)

This is getting close to what I am waiting for! All new Pivot Shuttle SL barely looks like an eBike, weighs as little as 36.25lbs! The engine is there (thanks Fazua), cut the battery size another 50% (for the same Wh) and I'll get one.

I will probably not get there, but I kind of wonder what marvel e-bikes will be around in just 20 years! They will make the current e-bikes look like plowing delivery-truck-bikes!


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

Davide said:


> This is getting close to what I am waiting for! All new Pivot Shuttle SL barely looks like an eBike, weighs as little as 36.25lbs! The engine is there (thanks Fazua), cut the battery size another 50% (for the same Wh) and I'll get one.
> 
> I will probably not get there, but I kind of wonder what marvel e-bikes will be around in just 20 years! They will make the current e-bikes look like plowing delivery-truck-bikes!


I wonder if < 40 lb Emtbs will drop below $8-12K USD anytime soon, if ever? I just can't justify that amount when I can buy a *___* for much less.


----------



## 2xPneu (Jan 26, 2004)

“Justifying” a purchase has got to be the lamest thing I’ve seen, and it comes up all the time on this forum. 
FFS if you want one, get one, Who do you have to ”justify” it to? Your spouse? Yourself? People on this forum? So it costs more than a car. Or a house in 1955. Or whatever. Do you “need” one, whatever it may be? Of course not.
The only purchases that can truly be “justified” are those for the necessities of life.
How do you “justify” buying a six pack of beer? You really can’t. You don’t need it to live.
To keep ebike content in the post I am in the queue for a $15K Optibike R17. I currently have a $13K Optibike SIMBB/Black Sheep fat bike. Neither are justifiable. I just wanted them so I bought them.
Oy vey iz mir!


----------



## Yootah (Jun 30, 2017)

2xPneu said:


> How do you “justify” buying a six pack of beer? You really can’t.


Sure you can. You hold up the amount of money it costs vs the amount of time it takes you to make that money and how badly you want the beer. 

Same thing with a bike. Sounds like you either have a damned lot of disposable income or you REALLY want those ebikes. Good for you. Some people are elsewhere on those two spectrums and that much money for a bike isn't justified. You making fun of them for it is a pretty weak flex, Richie Rich.


----------



## Davide (Jan 29, 2004)

Jack7782 said:


> I wonder if < 40 lb Emtbs will drop below $8-12K USD anytime soon, if ever? I just can't justify that amount when I can buy a *___* for much less.


Well. looking more carefully at the Pivot I noticed that the main advertisement photo show it by profile. If you look from the top will notice how wide the lower part of the front triangle is. It is as bad as all the other ugly e-bikes, twice as wide as a regular bike. The battery is the problem, weight and size need to come down.

I'll pass, save the $10,000, avoid contributing to global warming, yep, MTB e-bikes do that, and keep in better shape!


----------



## 2old (Aug 31, 2015)

I'm looking into the Trek exE. I think the bikes are where I would want one. Looking to ride/demo. Toss the global climate change. I'm all in.

Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Davide said:


> They will make the current e-bikes look like plowing delivery-truck-bikes!


Two years ago I ordered a ‘21 Trek Rail 7 — 52 lbs of e-glory.
At the time I ordered it, I stated that in 5 years we’d all be laughing at ‘today’s’ ebikes, with their derailleur, heavy weight and other yet-to-be-revealed compromises based on mountain bike design, construction & components.

Kinda like the compromises that the earliest mountain bikes suffered because at the time they were based on road bikes.

I still feel the same way — won’t be long before my Rail will be considered a dog.
I’m okay with that. Low expectations and all.
Meanwhile I’m having an absolute blast with it whenever I ride it for sport (and believe me, I ride it like it’s an off-road motorcycle.) Or I feel grateful and capable whenever I’m towing my 75# fully loaded BOB trailer of trail tools to do trail maintenance.

Bottom line: the fact that there will always be a better ebike coming does not mean that one should do without an ebike today. Any more than someone might say, “I’m glad I didn’t buy a mountain bike until 2022 because those early mountain bikes didn’t perform as well.”

Fun is what we make it. Let the years pass without fun and all you’ve got is older.
=sParty


----------

